# A quick Bidush question...



## Bananaspills (Jul 4, 2011)

I know a lot of people on here are very enthusiastic about their bidush  and I want to get one, but I have a quick question... Does having a Bidush installed mean you can't flush the toilet the usual way anymore, and you have to use the bidush for flushing, or do you get both ways? (Just thinking... My 4 and 5 year old will probably get the shock of their lives and I can just imagine them using it as a water pistol... )


----------



## IdahoCynth (Dec 27, 2011)

Your question is old but I will answer it anyway. No you don't have to use the bidush when you flush.


----------



## Bananaspills (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for answering! I suppose I should update, we bought the bidush a few months ago and IT IS FANTASTIC! I love love love it... Only thing I'd say is that installing it is not THAT easy (maybe UK toilets are slightly different?) But we got someone handier than us to do it, and ever since we've been using and loving it.


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 30, 2011)

We really should have a comprehensive thread on the various bidet add-ons, retrofits, and toilets already equipped with one. I have years of experience with all those various models, and that also means years of frustration because the things can be pretty pesky.

Overall, it's a terrific idea. For everyone. Anyone who has travelled to Japan knows that most decent Japanese hotels have toilets with bidet/autorinsing functionality. Some are quite sophisticated with all sots of controls for direction, water temperature, and so on. Many Japanese consider using hands downright barbarian. And when you think of it, it really is. 

Problem is, the retrofits can be a total pain. I don't think we ever had one that worked for any extended period of time.I often thought of springing for the expense of installing a toilet that has it all built in, but they can be quite expensive.

In any case, it'd be good to have a comprehensive thread on this, and a full FAQ would be even better.


----------



## bidush (Jan 17, 2012)

We are the manufacturer of the Bidush. Today we have another products: Bidanit (similar to the Bidush) and Bidan Turbo (warm water + warm air instead of toilet paper use). Send me PM for more details.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 27, 2012)

bidush said:


> We are the manufacturer of the Bidush. Today we have another products: Bidanit (similar to the Bidush) and Bidan Turbo (warm water + warm air instead of toilet paper use). Send me PM for more details.



Why don't you share some details so that everyone can read them? That way anyone who might be interested knows the information. Thanks!


----------



## bidush (Jan 29, 2012)

No problem to share the details:

[email protected] / [email protected]

www.bidan.co.il


----------



## bidush (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello,


We don't produce the BIDUSH anymore. You can buy BIDANIT instead.


----------

